# The haunted real estate market



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Would you buy a "haunted house?"

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704224004574487652951250092.html?mod=yhoofront


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's see, be given a chance to pick up a gorgeous $1.9 million property for only $470K? Oh yeah, I'd definitely consider it, and take my chances with the ghosts


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me too but I'd have to win the lotto first


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Me too but I'd have to win the lotto first


That's what those offerings to the Voodoo Queen were for:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!
I need to shop for more offerings. I wonder if she likes seafood gumbo?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder if they are gamblers?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's pretty funny. They bought top of the line wallpaper, and Lowe's kitchen cabinets and warehouse special furniture. The house looks weird and empty. Gorgeous house, though. Waaay too expensive, even with the markdown.


----------

